# Nvidia 8600m GS stops working after memory upgrade (2->3GB)

## Januszzz

Like in subject, I hava Asus F3SV notebook. 

Nvidia and nv drivers both fail to launch; although nv probably starts X, screen is unreadable and unkillable through shortcut. I can login remotely through ssh. Here is nvidia proprietary driver:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/grenadier:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux grenadier 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-dvb #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 29 22:49:31 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 12 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 21 10:39:01 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(II) Module already built-in

(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0x100000000 e: 0x10fffffff correcting

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0xf7f00000 end: 0xfdffffff size 0x10000000

(EE) Cannot find a replacement memory range

(WW) ****INVALID IO ALLOCATION**** b: 0x10000bc00 e: 0x10000bc7f correcting

(EE) end of block range 0xffffffff < begin 0x100000000

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0xb000 end: 0xbfff size 0x100000080

(EE) Cannot find a replacement memory range

NVIDIA: could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0 (Input/output error).

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device PCI:1:0:0.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     Please see the COMMON PROBLEMS section in the README for

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     additional information.

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA graphics device!

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

and here is nv driver:

```
_XSERVTransSocketOpenCOTSServer: Unable to open socket for inet6

_XSERVTransOpen: transport open failed for inet6/grenadier:0

_XSERVTransMakeAllCOTSServerListeners: failed to open listener for inet6

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux grenadier 2.6.22-gentoo-r8-dvb #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Sep 29 22:49:31 CEST 2007 x86_64

Build Date: 12 November 2007

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jan 21 10:42:36 2008

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(WW) ****INVALID MEM ALLOCATION**** b: 0x100000000 e: 0x10fffffff correcting

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0xf7f00000 end: 0xfdffffff size 0x10000000

(EE) Cannot find a replacement memory range

(WW) ****INVALID IO ALLOCATION**** b: 0x10000bc00 e: 0x10000bc7f correcting

(EE) end of block range 0xffffffff < begin 0x100000000

Requesting insufficient memory window!: start: 0xb000 end: 0xbfff size 0x100000080

(EE) Cannot find a replacement memory range

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(II) Module already built-in

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called
```

Any idea?

----------

## zixnub

It's cause by a bug in the nvidia/kernel/bios, there's a thread in the nivida forums with this problem.

Try switching to a 2.6.20 kernel.

----------

## Januszzz

Ok, I thought it must be nvidia's reason. 

Not a problem now, because I switched back to 2gb, but could you please post a link to that discussion for others?

Thank you again!

----------

